# Emotional courage: On not avoiding our feelings



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2018)

*The gift and power of emotional courage*
Susan David 
Feb 20, 2018

Psychologist Susan David shares how the way we deal with our emotions shapes everything that matters: our actions, careers, relationships, health and happiness. In this deeply moving, humorous and potentially life-changing talk, she challenges a culture that prizes positivity over emotional truth and discusses the powerful strategies of emotional agility. A talk to share.


----------

